# Arkham Horror



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone ever play the Arkham Horror board game? I’ve run through it a couple of times with 2 people. Set up takes quite a while. And one game lasted like 3 nights. But with 3 or 4 people it would probably move faster. It’s not a game you have much hope of winning. Really tough to survive. Much like a Lovecraft story.


----------



## prosopopoeia (Oct 27, 2006)

I have played it, great game! There are so many horror-themed games that end up being duds, they spend all there creative energy on the art work etc. and then as an afterthought create the game play. I also like HPL based role playing games quite a bit.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I could see a Lovecraft RPG getting so creepily out of hand, so fast. Hell, the board game can get creepy as you’re waiting for something horrible to happen to your character. And something horrible will happen to your character, no doubt about it.


----------

